# Vip211 in slow motion



## cburns70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yesterday my 211 was showing every channel in "slow motion", sound was WAY out of sync. Even the OTA channels were doing the same thing. Anybody else seen this? I'm running HDMI to my Sony 50" Lcd projection, and Toslink to a JVC receiver. I've also noticed since I've gotten the 211 that my OTA channels seem to freeze up quite a bit and display alot of artifacts. I used to have a Dish 311 receiver with an antenna hooked straight to the TV and never had ANY problems.


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

I experienced something similar to what you are saying. All of my HD channels were in slow motion and choppy, but the audio stayed true. SD channels were fine. I rebooted the reciever and it was fine.


----------

